# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Frogs Show on PBS April 5th

## John Clare

PBS in the US are showing a documentary called "Frogs: The Thin Green Line" as part of their "Nature" series at 8pm Eastern Standard Time (7pm central) on Sunday April 5th.  There's a preview here:

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/episo...oduction/4763/

----------


## John Clare

There are some nice web-only videos on that page too.

----------


## Kurt

Thank you for the heads up. I will spread the word at Sunday's NEHS meeting.

----------


## Alex Shepack

Loved that show.  Now all we need is to get that show on mainstream television.  

Alex

----------


## John Clare

I liked the program too but I didn't like the fact that they gave some specific localities out.

----------


## Kurt

I liked it too, it was almost identical to the lecture I attended. Except the lecture focused a bit more on Australian species.

----------

